# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه پزشکی ازاد؟

## TurBo

سلام
دوستان هزینه هر ترم پزشکی آزاد قم چقدر هست؟

واینکه حداقل تراز لازم برای قبولی چنده؟ و این تراز حدودا معادل با چه رتبه ای از منطقه دو هست؟

خیلی متشکرم

----------


## TurBo

Upppppppp

----------

